# Is DOMS a sign of overtraining?



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

For the last couple weeks iv been sore all over, iv increased the intensity in my training and really besting myself in the gym, so was wondering if DOMS is a sign of OT or progression. I'm taking a day off today as im broken lol

I consume avg

400g protien

600+g carbs

A day and all quite clean, only supps im on right now are protien, HGH and slin

I usually train 4 on 2 off due to my shift and my training is a combination of compound and iso stuff always focusing on compound as a priority. What's your opinion guys?

Cheers


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Doms is when u ripped those pretty muscles to pieces to build big monster muscles


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Dons isn't ripping muscles, it's thought to be damage to the small nerves sitting in top of the muscle and will only happen when you start a new type of excersize you should train day 3 even if you still have them - it will make them much better 

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.190955,0.374166


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Doms is not a sign of overtraining.........

I have NEVER met anyone who has over trained in my life.....................

Met a load of lazy [email protected] though that think they have lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol today is day 4 but il train tomoz instead, glad the muscles are pretty that I'm ripping, I don't like pretty


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Doms is not a sign of overtraining.........
> 
> I have NEVER met anyone who has over trained in my life.....................
> 
> Met a load of lazy [email protected] though that think they have lol


Oh it's possible, when I was boxing and doing weights every weekday I was ill all the time and losing weight, couldn't even sleep properly (no I wasn't on tren ) even though I was shattered BUT I'm glad it means I'm on the right path as I'm trying to increase my muscle weight this winter so have been re assessing everything and just noticing I'm getting DOMS all the time after every session


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

as your stamina increases - and your nutrition is good - it is mega hard to overtrain.............think about the hard long daily hour training a track and fioeld athlete puts in............and they are not overtrainig.

It is VERY rare and it is a stress on the CNS more than your muscles if it happens


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Uriel said:


> as your stamina increases - and your nutrition is good - it is mega hard to overtrain.............think about the hard long daily hour training a track and fioeld athlete puts in............and they are not overtrainig.
> 
> It is VERY rare and it is a stress on the CNS more than your muscles if it happens


Not sure I agree with you here Uriel especially being natty. I can quite easily overtrain and always take extra days off if/when I need. Obv it varies for different people and the athletes you;re referring to are some of the best athletes/fittest people in the world so will obv be harder to overtrain for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Doms is a sign of nothing, ignore it and it should go away, like most of lifes problems


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

willsy said:


> Doms is a sign of nothing, Drink beer and it should go away, like most of lifes problems


thats better


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

IMO doms = growth


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I can overtrain quite easily, first sign for me is insomnia, usually a throat/chest infection then rapid heart beat.

Is why I suit HIT style training. 1 hour tops at the gym.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure I agree with you here Uriel especially being natty. I can quite easily overtrain and always take extra days off if/when I need. Obv it varies for different people and the athletes you;re referring to are some of the best athletes/fittest people in the world so will obv be harder to overtrain for them.


I trained natural for 12 years mate and so did a lot of my mates. I worked full time on the tools the entire time too

what ever you choose to believe is ok with me though..........

You take days off to rest and that is correct - as did I but True Over training IS rare IMO, most of what people experiece is just normal fatigue/tiredness, it is different IMO

By you saying Athletes are better and somehow different is just another way of saying their stamina isbetter because they are fitter - because they traiun harder/wiser that you?

They are still the same species.....They dont have full time occupations is probably helpfull though lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I trained natural for 12 years mate and so did a lot of my mates. I worked full time on the tools the entire time too
> 
> what ever you choose to believe is ok with me though..........
> 
> ...


Yeah man a fulltime occupation makes so much difference even if it isn't physical.

Yeah but training through fatigue/tiredness is when you can overtrain. Maybe its different for me because I lift heavy (for me) often and always do the big compound lifts but I regularly take like 3 days off before hitting the gym again because I can feel my body needs the rest.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

I become over trained. I don't over train. There is a difference!

Becoming over trained is when your nutrition intake and rest is not sufficient to repair the damage caused in the gym.

This could be because you don't get the required amounts of rest or your body is super efficient at processing food so you need more than most to repair.

Over training is going to the gym 5 days a week and training chest and biceps every time like the planks that go to they gyms we all use, ask advise and then STILL train chest and biceps the next time you see them in there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Zangief said:


> IMO doms = growth


I would love this to be true, when i have a week off i get killer doms when i get back in the gym. If your theory was right then i would be making better progress training every other week mate.

Something doesnt add up


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i hope not!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Doms = Doms. Part of an adaptation process to new stress placed on the muscle, this doesn't mean you will get bigger and it doesn't mean you're over training


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Brawn said:


> Becoming over trained is when your nutrition intake and rest is not sufficient to repair the damage caused in the gym.


That IS the definition of overtraining

I never saw how someone could go to the gym and LIFT a heavy session until they were ready...........you'd lift sh1t and therefore not fatigue yourself further - IMO it is self governing

But it seems every man and his do overtrains on here


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

when natty and on gear I have a 2 or 3 rest days every week (usualls 3 every 8 days) and I always feel GTG


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

For me personally DOMs is a sign i've worked the intended muscle...but thats just me


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Uriel said:


> That IS the definition of overtraining
> 
> I never saw how someone could go to the gym and LIFT a heavy session until they were ready...........you'd lift sh1t and therefore not fatigue yourself further - IMO it is self governing
> 
> But it seems every man and his do overtrains on here


As I said. Becomeing over trained is diffrent to over training. Over training is something numb nuts do.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd love to see a guy stagger into the gym suffering from this little lot (overtraining symptoms) and do a decent session....lol. You tell him Behave - go have a sleep and some scran mate lol

* Persistent muscle soreness

* Persistent fatigue

* Elevated resting heart rate

* Reduced heart rate variability

* Increased susceptibility to infections

* Increased incidence of injuries

* Irritability

* Depression

* Mental breakdown


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2541251 said:


> I'd love to see a guy stagger into the gym suffering from this little lot (overtraining symptoms) and do a decent session....lol. You tell him Behave - go have a sleep and some scran mate lol
> 
> * Persistent muscle soreness
> 
> ...


Agreed mate its almost impossible to over train, natty or filthed to the hilt and if Doms was a precursor to growth we'd all go to the gym for the sole purpose of getting Doms


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

training as a natty i think it is quite easy to overtrain if your working intensely, training naturally i lift weights 2- 3 days a week never more than 3 if i do i feel overworked and have much less energy in the gym. If i have doms i usually wait til it has gone til i even go back to the gym even if im training a different muscle. When on AAS i still train similiar just for abit longer and more intensely each session


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Various theories on the exact cause of DOMS, and no one has established what causes it for certain. In truth its probably a combination of several of the ideas, with the natural pro-inflammatory response to muscle damage being almost certainly the strongest single contributing factor (since the time period of DOMS after training coincides with the time inflammation is elevated almost exactly).

As for whether it means overtraining the answer is no, although when the body is improperly rested and given inadequate nutritional support DOMS tends to be greater.

For overtraining itself, provided rest and diet are good you can build up to training very hard for quite long periods of time without experiencing overtraining symptoms at all, and avoid it pretty much forever if you periodize training and cycle training volume over time.

This is what most olympic level track athletes, gymnasts and weight lifters do, building up gradually to long periods of high volume high intensity training and then backing off again for a while and shift training towards practising skill and a routine less physically exhausting for a time before building back up again.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm a natty I train 4 times a week and I once trained everyday for 3 weeks consecutively with a decent level intensity, imo its not that easy to over train.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm a natty I train 4 times a week and I once trained everyday for 3 weeks consecutively with a decent level intensity, imo its not that easy to over train.


fare enough mate each to their own, I used to train six days per week then i dropped it down to 5 and felt better, then down to 4 and made even better gains then finally down to 2-3 and found this worked best for me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

What many of you are describing is training. Not over training, I don't get it!

You train hard, get fuked and recover on you resting days, that is bodybuilding.

That is not over training

If you then went to the gym in the exhausted state and kept managing to repeat your training somehow and became ill. That is overtraining.

We all get exhausted after our intense work outs.

Only a retard could overtraining surely


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If any of you "overtrainers" joined the forces, I think you'd be stunned ay how the body can be pushed and pushed and pushed some more.

It is an incredible piece of kit when willfully pushed on


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> If any of you "overtrainers" joined the forces, I think you'd be stunned ay how the body can be pushed and pushed and pushed some more.
> 
> It is an incredible piece of kit when willfully pushed on


I second that!

I think over training is very possible, but like Uriel (i think) said, you'd have to be pretty stupid to allow you're body to get to that stage, and it's not easily done. I try and train hard myself, and on average only get between 5 and 6 hours sleep a night, sometimes as little as 4 and have for a while stupidly trained (HIIT) whilst already being fatigued from lack of sleep. The result was I became ill for about a week, but that was a culmination of 5 weeks on minimal sleep with a few 24 hour shifts thrown in and still thinking I could train to the same intensity and keeping my calories low. I was pretty stupid and didn't take any rest days, because I had the dumb squaddie mentality of just pushing through. I think it's pretty hard for the average person with an average lifestyle to get to those levels of fatigue.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Uriel said:


> What many of you are describing is training. Not over training, I don't get it!
> 
> You train hard, get fuked and recover on you resting days, that is bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


As I always say - people confuse wrong training with overtraining. Training too often, too many days etc does not lead to overtraining but more stagnation or simply no progress. Overtraining isn't something that happens to a bicep because you did your gunz twice this week.

The most common athletes to overtrain are endurance athletes. Not wannabe bodybuilders 

It's hard to overtrain, but for people really pushing it it is possible. Which is why it's always better to follow a well designed program that cycles weights and volume.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh it is possible to over train but on these pages - it is the equivelant of attention seeking man flu

"Oh I did legs ly 5 days ago and hit them again and i didnt get a nap and 18 hours sleep with my 19 thousand calories...........i'm SSSSSoooooooooooooo overtrained today!"

LOL

Girls


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I'd love to see a guy stagger into the gym suffering from this little lot (overtraining symptoms) and do a decent session....lol. You tell him Behave - go have a sleep and some scran mate lol
> 
> * Persistent muscle soreness
> 
> ...


I've definitely had a lot of those when I first started getting into weights!

But like people say you wise up learn to take lots of rest days delaod/weeks off every now and then which pretty much ensures you don't overtrain I agree.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Doms is not a sign of overtraining.........
> 
> I have NEVER met anyone who has over trained in my life.....................
> 
> Met a load of lazy [email protected] though that think they have lol


I would go as far as saying over training is a myth but I know this will attract unwanted attention. But like Uriel - its a common term used by many, but its less common someone does this.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> I've definitely had a lot of those when I first started getting into weights!


everyone does mate - it's fuking hard work (doms and fatigue etc) - plus when you start - most dont have a clue about the diet and nutrition required to support heavy weight training


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Am i weird for loving doms?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Iluv2b_Free said:


> Am i weird for loving doms?


Yes


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> As I always say - people confuse wrong training with overtraining. Training too often, too many days etc does not lead to overtraining but more stagnation or simply no progress. Overtraining isn't something that happens to a bicep because you did your gunz twice this week.
> 
> *The most common athletes to overtrain are endurance athletes. Not wannabe bodybuilders*
> 
> It's hard to overtrain, but for people really pushing it it is possible. Which is why it's always better to follow a well designed program that cycles weights and volume.


Highlighted bit is what people need to listen to here - overtrainnig syndrome is a clinically recognised condition, not bull$hit as some suggest, but its also a term vastly overused in bodybuilding - the symtpoms of classic overtraining syndrome are hardly ever found in athletes whos training is not primarily endurance based; olympic and world level track athletes who do an average of 6-7 hours variable cardio and skill trianing six days a week PLUS some resistance training are at definite risk, people who train bodybuilder style, hardly at risk at all if eating merely a decent amount and are healthy.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Read up on this a few weeks ago as I had it baaad!

Generally if they last longer than 7 days it's not good.

I can tell the difference now between good pain and bad pain now anyway.


----------

